# Dragon Orb Series - Research Blog



## Mark Robson (Jan 31, 2007)

For those who don't frequent my author board, I thought I'd place a notice here to advertise the recent addition to my website of a blog: Mark Robson’s Blog

The initial purpose of the blog is for people to be able to follow the progress of my research antics for The Dragon Orb series, (inspired by Dwndrgn)  but I've no doubt that I'll end up putting all sorts of other stuff on there as well.  I hope that folks will take time to stop by.

You'll notice that at the end of every post, I've invited any comments on the contents to be made here at Chronicles.  I guess I've made my website into my shop window on the web, but this place is very much my home.


----------



## Faceless Woman (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm a Karate orange belt. And yet, mostly harmless. At best - worst - umm...

Oh, were you looking for something helpful? Let's see. Hmm. Umm. Umm. Hmm. Oh, I remembered something! In a knife-hand block, keep your hand straight so as to make it a smaller target. Straight is good, and low is good too, as long as you can keep your balance.


----------



## Mark Robson (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL!  No, FW, I wasn't looking for tips as such - though they are useful - I was merely inviting people to see what I'm up to.  Today's post was not really that thought provoking, but who knows, I might throw in a few dilemmas every now and then.  Thanks for taking time to drop by.


----------



## Joel007 (Feb 1, 2007)

That's quite a scary picture, I'll have to remember not to atagonize you as much now  

Your research makes interesting reading Mark. I'm sure you enjoy learning all this cool stuff, and I hope it makes an impact on your books!


----------



## scalem X (Feb 1, 2007)

lol, I guess it's a way of telling the 'plebs' why they have to wait to wait for a new novel. As in:
-What do you mean it will take a month longer before the novel is finished, what the hell did you do in the last month?
-Out comes the link.


----------



## Mark Robson (Feb 1, 2007)

You're right, of course, Scalem.  However, I hope the blog will become a bit more than that.  All I have to do now is convince people to make their comments in the purpose built thread in my forum and I won't look like a sad and lonely author with no readers when they skip through to it from my website!  

And Joel, I can look a lot scarier than that ... it doesn't mean that I *am *scary, but I can look the part when I try.


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 1, 2007)

I bet you are getting much more benefit from the martial arts than research.  At the very least by the time your daughter has boyfriends you can beat them off!

Hey, thanks for the mention!  I am sure that is the first and last time I'll make it into a blog.  I may have to print it and frame it!! (just kidding!)


----------



## Mark Robson (Feb 1, 2007)

What do you mean 'when she's old enough' Dwndrgn?  She's been engaged twice already!  The latest love of her life is equally infatuated with her, which is a bit worrying given that they are both only seven!  He's already decided where they're going to live and worked out the childcare arrangements for the four children they're going to have.  Nothing like planning ahead I suppose.  

I think I'm going to have to keep a very close eye on this one.


----------



## TigerLilly (Oct 6, 2007)

Ooh, I really can't wait for the Dragon Orb series *dragon fanatic*  dragons rawk. I draw dragons too.. they're fantastic. Yeah.. just thought I would say so...


----------

